# I want to buy a AMD 64bit Processor



## hafees (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi!

i want to upgrade to the 64 bit processor. Please tell me the prices of 
AMD 3000+ XP(64bit) and above processors and a supported ASUS or Gigabyte m/b with model number and price.

Please suggest me a good configuration. (only processor, m/b, and RAM is needed)

Thank you


----------



## hafees (Aug 3, 2004)

i already have an ATX PIV cabinet with 300W SMPS. Do u suggest to upgrade that??


----------



## Naga (Aug 3, 2004)

What's ur present config? If its not very ancient, I suggest u hold on a little bit longer. Prices have fallen a bit and they will fall further when the new socket 939 64s are launched in India. Waiting for the 939s makes sense as they are soon going to replace the present 64s. But if u still want a 64 right now, u should be able to get one for around 8 k plus.
btw, one prominent advantage of the 939s over the present 64s is support of dual channel memory..ergo, better performance. (don't mind the "ergo"s...I'm a Matrix fan!).


----------



## Naga (Aug 3, 2004)

hafees said:
			
		

> i already have an ATX PIV cabinet with 300W SMPS. Do u suggest to upgrade that??


300 watts is the bare min. If u wanna go for a 64 with a matching card, hi performance HDD etc. get a min of 430 watts. If u have the money to spare, try an Antec. They rock!


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 3, 2004)

AMD 64 2800+ 8.5k approx
Asus K8V mobo 7k / Gigabyte K8T800M - 5k.
Transcend/Corsair 512Mb DDR400 6k
Hdd Samsung/Seagate 160GB 6k
Monitor 17 6k
Kbrd+mouse 1k
Sony/Liteon Cd-rw 1.7k
Creative sound blaster sndcrd 2k
Creative 4.1 3.2k
Radeon 9800pro 12.5k

I gave this config to some other dude too. See if this helps u. if u'd like a gigabyte Mobo based on the same chipset it wud cost ya 5k. But naga is  right when he says just hold on a little bit till the newer 939's arrive.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 3, 2004)

AMD 2800 64 is for 8k
AMD 3400 64 is for 10k
Asus k8v has street price of 7k,might be availbale for cheaper and so for gigabyte
transcend ddr 400 512=4.7k
corsair value ram=5.5k


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2004)

Go check out my 64 bit PC config in General Discussion section, & then make a desicion


----------



## hafees (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi gxsaurav!

i couldnt find that thread in the 1st two pages. please give me a link to that thread


----------



## hafees (Aug 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh i m really sorry with this big avatar...... i wll change it soon


----------



## akshayt (Aug 9, 2004)

do you want to clarify anymore or not?


----------



## hafees (Aug 10, 2004)

ofcourse yes akshayt


----------



## sunmysore (Aug 10, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> AMD 3400 64 is for 10k



u sure about that???  i think its AMD 64 3000+ not 3400

sheesh......3400 retails @ $500.....thats 25000 rupees......check ur post


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2004)

amd 3400 is for 280$,yeah i got the wrong price from some one @ another blog.
amd 3000 is for 10k


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 10, 2004)

The 3200+ is 11k and the 2800+ is 7.1k so the 3000+ shud be sumwhere around 8.5k methinks


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2004)

i am talking about 64bit cpus and you are telling prices of 32bit.

amd 3200 64 = 12k
amd 3000 64=10k


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2004)

Search for my pc Config, or PM me your budget


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 10, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> i am talking about 64bit cpus and you are telling prices of 32bit.
> 
> amd 3200 64 = 12k
> amd 3000 64=10k



LOL !! Wake up akshay !! The *AMD 64 3200+* costs 11k now .........i'll tell u what ...plz head lamington asap dude !


----------



## akshayt (Aug 12, 2004)

i am talking about 64bit prices.
amd 3200 64 =12k

i live in delhi


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like u can't read afterall !  I have clearly highlighted 64. Anyways no point in arguing with you.


----------



## curvenger (Aug 13, 2004)

akshay we know that ! amd 64 2800+ = 8.5k here in b'lore


----------



## akshayt (Aug 15, 2004)

is it 11k for amd 3200 clawhammer or newcaslte,imb cache?


----------

